

SearchYC Firefox Search Extension - ra
http://jetfar.com/search-yc-firefox-plugin/

======
xirium
searchyc.com already has a Firefox extension but you may have missed it
because searchyc.com reached its transfer quota when it was announced. See
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=177628>

Also see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=198537> for a demo of this forum
with a working search box and see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=197644>
for the most recent dataset of posts.

~~~
ra
Hmmm thanks.

I did search searchyc.com for a plugin, but I couldn't find any mention in the
blog / about pages.

Oh well it only took 5 mins.

PS: I think this is one more vote for a resources wiki :)

~~~
chengmi
Sorry, we were going to re-announce the plugin on the blog with our next set
of features. But then we got busy, and it kept getting pushed back.

The plugin is available at <http://plugin.searchyc.com/>

~~~
ra
Sweet.

Thanks for Searchyc - it's great; very tidy. I hope it leads you on to greater
things.

------
mrdorian
that's a pretty neat plugin, thanks! Mr.Cheng and Mr.Wang,Guess they are
American Chinese

